# MKIV Golf/GTI Fender Flares?



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Does any know where/if these are still available? Every link Ive been able to find has been a dead end.


----------



## Pinkmaggit (Jan 30, 2012)

Might not be what you are after, but I have a contact who says he can do fibreglass fenders from moulds of the VW Motorsport kit car?


----------



## Jamaican_tuner (Aug 4, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6052412-Fender-Flares


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

http://srs-tec.de/cars/VW/Golf-IV/Wide-front-Fender-GT-VW-Golf-IV::269.html

Should be adequate enough for the front. +25mm. With camber adjustment, that's more than enough to cover a 285 wide tire. The rear can just about fit a 285 without pulling the fenders, so the rear can be left alone.


----------

